# Anyone here who is with Elite or Owners Group



## Dobiegirl (6 February 2019)

A friend bought me a hair in a horse in Owners Group and I joined Elite Racing even though they are mainly flat they do have a couple of NH horses including Constancia who has won a maiden hurdle.

I also bought a share in Getaway Trump who is 2nd fav for the Betfair Hurdle on Saturday at Newbury and we are all hugely excited about him.

I must admit you do get a lot for your money with monthly magazines and regular video updates, I myself am going on a members visit to PNs yard to see my horses and others. You do get a chance to get an owners badge to the paddock on race days but for obvious reasons there is a restriction on numbers.

They do make it very clear this is not an investment and there is no guarantee your horse will make it to the racecourse but I am very impressed with them and will renew my shares when they come up for renewal.


----------



## Red-1 (6 February 2019)

I bought a share for a family member for Xmas, not impressed so far because the first update we got is that the.... horse is well but is having her fetlocks medicated as a precaution.

Somehow, that brought it home how tough it is, the life of a racehorse.

She is now medicated and will be starting training soon.

I think the horse is a 2yo who has never raced.

It made me squirm a bit that I have financed this.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 February 2019)

What is the name of your horse Red-1?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 February 2019)

Dobiegirl said:



			A friend bought me a hair in a horse in Owners Group and I joined Elite Racing even though they are mainly flat they do have a couple of NH horses including Constancia who has won a maiden hurdle.

I also bought a share in Getaway Trump who is 2nd fav for the Betfair Hurdle on Saturday at Newbury and we are all hugely excited about him.

I must admit you do get a lot for your money with monthly magazines and regular video updates, I myself am going on a members visit to PNs yard to see my horses and others. You do get a chance to get an owners badge to the paddock on race days but for obvious reasons there is a restriction on numbers.

They do make it very clear this is not an investment and there is no guarantee your horse will make it to the racecourse but I am very impressed with them and will renew my shares when they come up for renewal.
		
Click to expand...


My gran has a hair of Getaway Trump as well! He is turning into a nice horse. I have always liked Getaway's. They are tough, genuine and get better with age so I would defos keep in with him for the duration of his racing career with the Owners Group! He is 16 or 22/ for the Supreme Novices at Cheltenham and whilst I think that may be a bit much for him this year he will make his kark there as a chaser at some point.


----------



## forumuser123 (6 February 2019)

I am in the Owners Group and have a whisker of Blackjack Kentucky being trained by Paul Nichols.  He's only had one run to date - he was meant to run again today but pulled up lame after the farrier yesterday. I bought the share for a bit of fun and interest. I am very impressed with the standard of communication from the Owners Group (monthly magazine and regular video updates) and hope to be able to get an owners badge at some point.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 February 2019)

EKW said:



			My gran has a hair of Getaway Trump as well! He is turning into a nice horse. I have always liked Getaway's. They are tough, genuine and get better with age so I would defos keep in with him for the duration of his racing career with the Owners Group! He is 16 or 22/ for the Supreme Novices at Cheltenham and whilst I think that may be a bit much for him this year he will make his kark there as a chaser at some point.
		
Click to expand...

I like him a lot, I would prefer him to go to Aintree rather than Cheltenham, he is very progressive and as you say will make a lovely chaser so everything he does from now on is icing on the cake.

Im so looking forward to Saturdays race and to see him in the flesh at the trainers visit, NH has a couple of useful ones as well for OG but PN is only about 30mins from me so it was a no brainer.

Blackjack Kentucky is another lovely horse and was very tempted to buy a share in him, I may well do so when they come up for renewal.

I also have Kings Inn, that was bought for me by a non racing friend, he is a work in progress but he is very ground dependent, he was due to run at Mussleburgh but that was snowed off and I fear the ground may now get to heavy for him to run.

Ive just seen that Miranda has won at Ludlow for OG, must go and watch the race.


----------

